# Cool Edit-DRINGEND-Sound ausklingen lassen!



## glen_garioch (29. Dezember 2004)

Hi zusammen,
 brauche dringend Hilfe, ich arbeite gerade an einer Autiodatei in Cool Edit und möchte nur einen Ausschnitt von einem Lied haben. Das Ende dieses Ausschnittes würde ich gern ausklingen lassen, d.h. das heißt den letzte beat länger ziehen oder so verändern dass es sich wie das wirkliche Ende eines Liedes anhört. Es soll eben ausklingen!
 Wer von euch weiß wie ich das machen muss....
 Wäre nett wenn ihr möglichst schnell schreibt....
 schonmal vielen Dank!

 Euer Glen Garioch


----------



## Rollo (5. Januar 2005)

In CoolEdit hast du verschiedene Filter die dazu dienen können. Du kannst ja mit der Lautstärke, also bei CoolEdit Amplitude, dein Song am Ende einfach leiser werden lassen. Mit Geschwindigkeiten kannst du mit Pitch rum experimentieren. Also es gibt schon so einige Möglichkeiten.


----------



## sisela (5. Januar 2005)

Envelope Filter zum Ausklingen...


----------



## Rollo (5. Januar 2005)

genau den mein ich


----------

